# HSQLDB Datenbank Zugriff!



## DonJure (13. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

habe eine kleine Datenbank erstellt. Zugriff Funktioniert prima und so weiter.

Leider habe ich dass bisher so geregelt, dass die Datenbank von einen bestimmten Pfad aus geladen wird.


```
con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:hsqldb:c:/Temp/Data","SA","");
```

Wie könnte man eine Datenbank laden die in den selben Ordner wie die gestartet Datei liegt?

Gruß Don


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Aug 2004)

Schau Dir mal die Klasse java.io.File an. Dort findest Du möglicherweise die Lösung dafür.


----------



## DonJure (13. Aug 2004)

Jo danke für den entscheidenen Hinweis.


```
File file = new File("Data");            
    String f = file.getAbsolutePath();
    f = f.replaceAll("\\\\","/");
```


```
con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:hsqldb:"+f,"SA","");
```


habe es dann so geregelt.
ist dass noch akzeptabel oder kann man dass lieber anders und besser machen?


----------



## nollario (14. Aug 2004)

ich find das replace der "\" doof... aber das liegt nicht an deinem code, sondern an hsql...


----------



## Raven (1. Sep 2004)

Das sollte eigentlich auch funktionieren, solange Deine DB-Datei auf C: liegt.

con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:hsqldb:file:/Temp/Data","SA","");


----------

